# Question



## messenger_227 (Oct 8, 2001)

I am very new to the board. I just found it today, as a matter of fact, and am impressed with the volume of information available.My IBS ranges between the D and the C. I have to say I like the C better because of the infrequent trips to the bathroom, but the problem I am noticing lately is that I am passing bright red blood. It's on the outside of the stool and on the toilet paper.Does anyone else experience this? If so, how do you keep from being scared to death when you see the blood?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Blood should be checked out by your doctor. Bleeding is not a feature of IBS,Usually bright red blood on the TP or the stool is from a hemaroid or a fissure, but your doctor can do a look-see and tell if it is this or something else.Hard, hard to pass stools and irritation from diarrhea can cause these to bleed.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

this blood may come from a cut in the anus(sorry for the graphic content). i think you know what a cut feels like after it happens to you a few times. if your stool is dry, it may cut the wall of the anus a bit. so if that's the case, i don't think you should worry. when C goes away, so will the blood because you cut will have the time to heal. if it doesn't go away with C, then go to a doc. I speak about this only from my personal experience. this happened to me more than once, and the first time i had a good scare too. DON'T BE!dmitry[This message has been edited by dima (edited 10-08-2001).]


----------



## messenger_227 (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks! I had that problem once and went to the ER. It was unexplained except for a tear. He also recommended I see a gastroenterologist. I did, and he wanted to do all these tests that sounded horrible. I don't have a family history of cancer, so I didn't think it was that. I figure it's exactly what you said. I should probably drink more water?


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

i don't think water will make any difference in that region. your diet needs to be watched closely in the next few days. don't eat anything that will make you be C for a longer period. dmitry


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What the colon does is remove water from the stool.When you don't drink enough water the stool can get dry, hard, and hard to pass. Keeping yourself well-hydrated may help keep you from getting as constipated. Hard, dry, hard to pass stools tend to bother hemaroids and anal fissures.The bleeding should be checked out by a doctor to make sure what is causing it is known. Colon cancer is also one of those things that strikes many people without a family history of it, so just because you don't have it in the family isn't doesn't indicate you won't get it. The tests also find lots of other GI problems other than cancer. Many of which cause bleeding.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2001)

CHECK WITH YOUR DOCTOR. IT IS MY BELIEF THAT IT IS COMING FROM AN INTERNAL HEMMORIOD SECONDARY TO STRAINING. USE SITZ BAT, PREPARATION H AND SEE YOUR DOCTOR------------------


----------

